# Avatar change test



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I just wanted to see if I could ad my own avatar


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

50X50 pixel limit is kinda small. Hard to see.
Rod


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

test99


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yet another test...........I just love playing with all the toys here.
Rod


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

*

test some more*


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Testing new redirect...*

TESTING


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*TESTING AGAIN!*

FANCY NUMBERS, BAR % AND REDIRECTION


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I can't help it.......I just like to test
test 
test
test


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

how do you set the avatar i haven't found that yet :cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

bear
go to your user cp it is the first tire at the top click on it. Then click on Edit Options go to bottom of the page and click on change Avatar then pick one or put your own in. Hope this helps.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Kevin:smiles:

test sound


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

sound works... NOW STOP!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thanks jodyand


----------



## Mikie (Sep 16, 2003)

*how would you like me to send you a ton of visitors*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks Kevin:smiles:
> 
> test sound
> *


NOT NICE to post sounds that run off someones personal home server... PLEASE Edit your post and remove it


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I can't hear anything.... oh my puter don't have ears... try speaking LOUDER maybe I will hear you then


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds still there, different, but still annoying.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

just checking


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like it works


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You got it*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*What a fitting avatar Bear!*

Glad to see you figured it out.

:grapevine


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Test


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I like it*

Styx
I like it brings back old memories.:rockin:
Jody


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Jodyand. Saw them in concert at the MCI center with Journey and REO Speedwagon In July of the is year. 

Guess which user name I go by on the other forum. (Hite #205)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

bear said:


> how do you set the avatar i haven't found that yet :cpu:


Cool avatar!


----------

